
Ask HN: How do you stay healthy while working 40+ hours a week? - kreeWall
When do you go to the gym? Have you changed your diet? Share your healthy living and work&#x2F;health balance tips!
======
scarface74
I turned a spare bedroom into a home gym with a treadmill and elliptical.

We just moved into our house a little over a year ago. I'll be adding
adjustable dumbbells and a rower soknisg.

I also put my health above everything else - including my family and my job.

If I'm not healthy, I'm no good to my family.

I don't eat well balanced meals like I should, but I eat unhealthy foods in
moderation or not at all.

------
AnimalMuppet
Go for a walk at lunch. (I do this less than I used to... need to get back to
it.)

Find something you like to do that's active. For me, ultimate frisbee fits the
bill. I have a group that I play with. They play almost daily, but I only play
once a week because of old legs.

------
noemit
I don't drive - walk to work - walk to coffee - walk to grocery store carry
home. No gym.

